# Biggish Haul - MAC, Valentino, Chanel



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

I got a few bits from my holiday in Tenerife (the bag, nail polish, foundation, blingy keyring) and i also got loads of clothes from MANGO from my holiday too but didnt bother takin pics.
I got my MAC sexy black box today and got quite a few bits so heres some pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









My beautiful Valentino bag!  i spent most of my holiday money on this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








My fave foundation! Estee Lauder Double Wear (2C1 Pale almond 02), and the gorgeous chanel nail polish i was after (203 miami peach)





  isnt it summery!






 and my blingy pink keychain


AND NOW FOR MAC!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...











i finally got FIX+ and i LOVEEEEEEE the blushes, they are so pigmented and pretty! well actually i love everything


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 24, 2008)

wow amazing haul


----------



## Moxy (Jul 24, 2008)

aaaah gimme gimme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE the nail polish!!


----------



## Lissa (Jul 24, 2008)

that nail polish is lush, i have to get it! nice haul


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 24, 2008)

great haul and HOT bag !


----------



## iliang25 (Jul 24, 2008)

sexy bag!!! great haul!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 24, 2008)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 24, 2008)

Great stuff! Wheres Tenerife? Ive never heard of it! Shows how much I get out of North America haha!! I wanna see pics of your trip!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Great stuff! Wheres Tenerife? Ive never heard of it! Shows how much I get out of North America haha!! I wanna see pics of your trip!_

 
lol its a small island in spain - canary Islands
i will put all my pics up on my blog later


----------



## florabundance (Jul 24, 2008)

great haul and omg that estee lauder foundation is soo my favourite too...well i got it a couple of days ago, and love it so much more than my Mac


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow!! Enjoy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 25, 2008)

Did someone say Mango?! I adore the store and am so happy they came out with one here in NY! I remember going to switzerland last year and making it my mission to find a mango (before they opened one here or at least before i knew about it)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 25, 2008)

wow, great haul!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Did someone say Mango?! I adore the store and am so happy they came out with one here in NY! I remember going to switzerland last year and making it my mission to find a mango (before they opened one here or at least before i knew about it)

Enjoy your goodies!_

 
i LOVE mango!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jul 25, 2008)

nice haul!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 25, 2008)

That bag is gorgeous!! Great Haul.


----------



## gardenteaparty (Jul 25, 2008)

Totally awesome haul!! I just got miami peach too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's so pretty! and that bag looks beautiful! enjoy


----------



## Hilly (Jul 25, 2008)

that bag is hot!!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks girls


----------



## TDoll (Jul 25, 2008)

You got some GREAT stuff! Climate blue is one of my favorite shadows!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 25, 2008)

Great haul, enjoy!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, awesome haul! Enjoy your amazing goods! I love Miami Peach, looks great on you! And Bronze and Hug Me are two of my HG Mac products...glad you got them!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the haul


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 25, 2008)

Great haul!  I love the bag...and aren't Chanel polishes just the best?!  I have so many, but oddly enough, not that one!  It's a wonderful color on you!


----------



## vcanady (Jul 26, 2008)

nice haul! lovee these blushes! i got those 2 and then warm soul


----------



## xquizite (Jul 26, 2008)

nice haul!! i want that nail polish! looks good!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 26, 2008)

Great haul! I really want to try out that foundation now, i've heard a lot of good things about it..


----------

